# Some ABT's



## smokinbo (Feb 22, 2010)

I made these yesterday with a couple of racks of ribs.  For the stuffing I took some cream cheese, shredded cheese, honey, and put it all in a food processor until it was creamy.  Sliced the jalapenos in half and wrapped in beacon and the onto the smoker.  They were awesome!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice snoke, and thanks for sharing the Q View. It's all good my friend.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 22, 2010)

It all looks good. As a matter of fact, I also cooked up a batch of ABTs this past Friday. Could have entered them into this months throwdown had I thought of it!

But alas, I didn't but they were sure tasty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Ribs and ABTs both look great... Nice Job...


----------



## smokinbo (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking good!!!! I have not done ABT's since last summer. I need to do a batch soon!


----------

